# Sticky  NHT SuperZero 2.0 Mini Monitor Speaker (Gloss Black)(Single Speaker)



## Reviews Bot

*NHT SuperZero 2.0 Mini Monitor Speaker (Gloss Black)(Single Speaker)*

*Description:*
The new NHT SuperZero 2.0 is a true high-end mini-monitor that builds on the merits of its predecessor, the wildly popular original SuperZero, and improves upon them. Transparency, detail, "walk-around the stage" realism, it's all there, and so much more.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*NHT*EAN*0898349001204*Feature*Acoustic suspension - . system use the trapped air to control and damp the speaker movement like shocks on a car.
Mini form factor keeps box resonance down and make speaker disappear.
Phase Perfect Corssover - the 2nd order crossover is phase perfect and 1k lower than the original SuperZero for smoother response
Wireless sub option uses USB input for both power and signal input - no jumpers needed.*Item Height*9 inches*Item Length*5 inches*Item Width*5.5 inches*Label*NHT Inc.*Manufacturer*NHT Inc.*MPN*SuperZero 2.0*Package Height*8 inches*Package Length*11.9 inches*Package Weight*6.85 pounds*Package Width*8.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*SuperZero 2.0*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*NHT Inc.*Studio*NHT Inc.*Title*NHT SuperZero 2.0 Mini Monitor Speaker (Gloss Black)(Single Speaker)*UPC*898349001204*UPCList - UPCListElement*898349001204*Item Weight*6 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*n-sz2.0b*Model*SuperZero 2.0*Color*Gloss Black*Warranty*5 years parts and labor*ReleaseDate*2011-01-18


----------

